# Low Budget HT seats?



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

One of my Costco recliners has died sothy are going back (can't get a matching one for the rear row so both go back)., and I am torn between getting real theater seating or just another recliner in a row...


I am looking at these...
3 of these for $1240 delivered.
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/fud/4963731910.html

or 5 of these for around $600 delivered...
http://seatsandchairs.com/Used-Theater-Seating?product_id=142

I like the idea of more seating, and it would not clutter the room as much, but the comfort of recliners is a plus too...not to mention going with the 5 seats might change my acoustics a bit in the room. The 5 seats is def a better financial deal for me at this time, and would just take a little cleaning.
Which way would you go?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I think the Pavilion leather theater seats look nicer and are probably more comfortable. If you can swing the extra $$ I'd go with them of the two choices.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

JBrax said:


> I think the Pavilion leather theater seats look nicer and are probably more comfortable. If you can swing the extra $$ I'd go with them of the two choices.


I went to a local furniture store (that we have purchased from in the past), and ordered 4 of the Coaster Palladium seats in black... They will be delivered Friday or Saturday. I will post up my impressions when they arrive here.:T:T


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> I went to a local furniture store (that we have purchased from in the past), and ordered 4 of the Coaster Palladium seats in black... They will be delivered Friday or Saturday. I will post up my impressions when they arrive here.:T:T


 Sweet and congrats! They look nice and comfy.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

JBrax said:


> Sweet and congrats! They look nice and comfy.


I had never heard of the Company, and I was unable to find any bad reviews on the seats, so hopefully they will be great seats. Now we will have enough seating for 8 people.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Are these what you got?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

JBrax said:


> Are these what you got?
> 
> 
> View attachment 91321


Nope... 

Here they are...except I have a row of 4. :T


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> Nope... Here they are...except I have a row of 4. :T


 Nice!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

JBrax said:


> Nice!


Huge variance in price on seating, even for the same seat...depending on who you buy from, and how much they want a sale.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

One thing I am looking forward to on these seats is the adjustable headrest, which angles forward to give you more support.


----------

